# Maracyn-oxy treatment



## Neophyte (Sep 7, 2012)

My bleeding tetra is being treated for fungus and I'm using Maracyn-oxy for it. It's been 3 days already and it had been better for the affected fish since I can see positive changes on its fins/body/tail. Now, my problem is the water which is starting to get cloudy
(and it kills me seeing that, I'm kinda neat freak). Since I removed the carbon cartridge but kept the filter running, I'm starting to worry that it might not do any good to the unaffected fishes. Should I put back the cartridge now or wait until the disease has been resolved?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

I would wait until the disease is resolved. I know what you mean about having a cloudy tank, I love having a nice clean tank.


----------

